# Any response greatly appreciated!



## EmmaD23 (Dec 17, 2011)

Hi ladies...Posted the same in the 2ww section but no response so will try you lovely lot...

Il try and keep it brief, I have PCOS so irregular cycles (last three were 42 days, 36, and 50), supposed to be taking it easy this month before starting clomid so haven't really tracked this cycle all I know is that I am CD34 but know idea what dpo if any.

So on Thursday (23rd) I thought I saw a tiny bit of spotting but was so small I took no notice since then I have been getting AF like cramps-I NEVER get AF cramps until the day it arrives, so this is weird for me they seem to get stronger as the day goes on and are joined by random shooting pains low down in both sides and lower back ache. My skin has also broken out, Iv got more spots than a dalmatian on my face and chest (again not common for me). I'm hungry constantly even waking up stupidly early and raiding the fridge because my stomach is growling and I'm really tired after lunchtime (could be because I'm getting up earlier!). I tested on Sunday and this morning both BFN. I'm always so negative and never symptom spot or even test always assuming the worst but this month I want to test all the time and just feel very calm and happy (again unusual lol) I even walked in to Mothercare yesterday which is just crazy talk!

So now Ive bored you with my story basically I'm looking for any opinions if these symptoms mean anything shouldn't I be getting at least faint BFPs by now?? I know it difficult because I have know idea when or if I ov'd I'm going to try and wait until Sat and test again..should I hold on to this crazy bit of excitement or prepare for another BFN? 
EERRRGH...any advice or opinions greatly appreciated! 
Thank you and good luck!! xxx


----------



## laurac1988 (Mar 6, 2011)

Don't have any advice hun, but it's not unheard of for tests to show BFN for quite a while then suddenly BFP. Maybe go to doc?


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

You're best off going to your gp for a blood test - that'll give you a definitive answer.... 
best wishes
Sheila


----------



## EmmaD23 (Dec 17, 2011)

Thank you for your replies ladies, going to test again over the weekend then go and see my GP next week. God it drives you mental doesnt it, had an itchy foot earlier and had to hold back from googling whether it could be a symptom or not  
Good luck lovelys xx


----------



## CazW (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi emma, im just having a nosey round the board and spotted yours from over a week ago. Just thought I'd check to see if you have any more news? I've just started my af after a very, very early miscarriage (4weeks) and just thought I'd tell you my symptoms...  Nothing very different from usual pms, just that the side of my bbs ached, which they never do and I had funny tastes in my mouth, strange. I kept getting very faint bfps on the Internet cheapies but they didn't get any stronger so knew it wasnt going to last.  I also had the sharp pains that you mentioned.  I was spotting but that is not completely unheard of from my endo issues!!   
Let me know if you wanna chat or even vent!  


Luv and luck      Carrie x


----------

